# Trade Sweetney.



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

December 15th is the first date rookies are elibible to be traded. The Knicks don't need Sweetney for a few reasons.

1. The return of McDyess and the signing of Mutombo. Thomas was NY's center when Sweets was drafted, so it was predicted that he would be part of the rotation, possibly even starting, since the two PFs behind him were Spoon and Othella, and Othella also saw time at C last year. With Spoon and Othella not even playing now thanks to Deke and Dyess, there is little time for Sweetney to play, even if Spoon and Harrington are traded.

2. Mike Sweetney has something that few Knicks have: Trade value. I certainly think that quite a few teams would be interested in his services. I would have to think that Toronto, Orlando, Chicago, Seattle, Phoenix, Portland, Milwuakee, and Minnesota would be among the suitors. The Knicks could use some balance on their roster, which means trading some PFs, even a promising one. Sweetney could bring talent at another position, like SG or PG, which the team sorely needs.

3. The biggest reason is Maciej Lampe. When the Knicks drafted him, they drafted their PF of the future. And by future, I mean future - he isn't ready to contribute at his very young age (18). Which is fine, because the Knicks have quite a glut at PF in the present day. They only needed to draft a PF, and because of Lampe's contract situation, Sweetney was the safer choice. However, when the Knicks were able to steal Lampe later, they essentially made Sweetney expendable at the same time. 

The Knicks don't need a PF now, they need one later. Sweetney is ready now, but Lampe will be ready (and probably better) later.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

how can you get value for a guy who NEVER plays???


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yep..trade a lottery pick who hasnt gotten a chance to play yet..makes a whole lot of sense


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

How doesn't he have value? And how wouldn't it make sense? He WAS the 9th pick for a reason. Are you saying you wouldn't swap him for Luke Ridnour? Or perhaps package him with another player for Brent Barry?

What's worth more to the Knicks, having Sweetney sitting on the IL, or having a player as good/promising as Sweetney at a different position getting to play because the Knicks actually NEED help at that position?

The Knicks STILL have Lampe, if you forgot. Unless you believe the delusional talk that Lampe one day might make a good center (when they talk about him there, it only reminds me of Raef LaFrentz, minus the shotblocking), then how are Lampe and Sweetney supposed to play at the same time?

The point is Sweetney is a tradable asset now, and can bring back more value in return than any other player on the roster, except maybe Kurt Thomas.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Heck, Sweetney can probably be traded straight up for Morris Peterson and maybe a 2nd round pick (or cash). Toronto would probably do that, since they are currently using Lonny Baxter off the bench at both PF and C, and Peterson can help NY a lot more than Sweetney could. Peterson can play SG and SF, should be viewed as an upgrade over Shandon Anderson, and could even supplant Keith Van Horn from the starting lineup if his ankle problems continue. He's a good defensive player, is good at running the break, and a good 3pt shooter. He also forces turnovers better than any Knick, and drives to the basket better than any Knick.

Come to think of it, Peterson sounds a lot like Sprewell Jr.

What would be so heinous about trading Sweetney for such a player?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

right now id probably trade kurt. He obviously wasnt happy with being benched as was shown by the comments he made about it. I think it would be great to trade Mike now as well cause he doesnt look like he'll be anyone special and its better to trade him now before everyone realizes that


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> trade Mike now as well cause he doesnt look like he'll be anyone special and its better to trade him now before everyone realizes that


It hasn't exactly given me much confidence in him that he was unable to beat Othella Harrington out on the depth chart.

Once upon a time, an undersized, unathletic PF named Robert Traylor was drafted 6th overall.

Robert Traylor was traded for Dirk Nowitzki and Pat Garrity.

Pat Garrity was traded for Steve Nash.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

as you said rashidi,Sweets couldnt even beat out Harrington on the depth chart..Since nobody wants harrington,what would possess you to think anyone would want sweetney????

Keep in mind layden is running the show...if we trade sweetney,we are getting junk in return


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Since nobody wants harrington,what would possess you to think anyone would want sweetney????


Yes, why would anybody want a young PF with potential? The main reason he isn't playing is the Knicks have a glut, not every team has a glut, some teams actually have something called a shortage. Harrington has no potential to get better. Sweetney does. Hence, Sweetney has more value than Harrington. Sweetney also makes less money. Harrington was also a former 2nd round pick, Sweetney was the 10th pick. There are plenty of reasons why teams would be more interested in Sweetney than Harrington.



> Keep in mind layden is running the show...if we trade sweetney,we are getting junk in return


If that's your attitude, keep in mind who drafted Sweetney in the first place. Looks like you're in a lose-lose situation.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi,do you often find yourself arguing with yourself????

I am the one who agreed that Sweets is behindOthella on the depth chart..I am also fully aware that layden drafted an overweight,vertically challenged power foward..I am also fully aware that layden is garbage at drafting..

For some odd reason,you think that Sweetney will command decent players in a trade,yet he hasnt played a lick in the NBA.He cant beat out Spoon,he cant beat out Harrington..

Use your noodle


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Sweetney TODAY has been buried behind two similarly talented vets.

Sweetney TOMORROW will not be buried behind those vets, because he will obviously improve his skills along the way.

A team like Toronto has more use for him because they don't have enough good big bodies, they essentially have 3 big men in their rotation - Bosh, Marshall, and Baxter. Who do you think they'd rather use? Sweetney, a 9th pick that barely plays, or Baxter, a former 43rd pick that has played but has a lower ceiling?

You don't need to play to have talent or value. Just because a player plays, doesn't mean he has value. Just ask your friend Howard Eisley.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

how in the world do you know who has more pro potential,baxter or Sweetney??

Secondly,dont you think Kurt is a goner??I would hate to bet the farm on Dyss with his medical history..Unless you think lampe is the PF of the future


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Heck, Sweetney can probably be traded straight up for Morris Peterson and maybe a 2nd round pick (or cash). Toronto would probably do that, since they are currently using Lonny Baxter off the bench at both PF and C, and Peterson can help NY a lot more than Sweetney could. Peterson can play SG and SF, should be viewed as an upgrade over Shandon Anderson, and could even supplant Keith Van Horn from the starting lineup if his ankle problems continue. He's a good defensive player, is good at running the break, and a good 3pt shooter. He also forces turnovers better than any Knick, and drives to the basket better than any Knick.
> 
> Come to think of it, Peterson sounds a lot like Sprewell Jr.
> ...


You could get more for a lottery pick.


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Trouble with Mike is he plays for the Knicks..The Knicks never give a rookie a chance...Everyone keeps talking about how we should have drafted Amare last year..If we had he would not have made rookie of the year, he would not have made it off the bench..How are we supposed to evaluate our young talent when we don't even let them play? A few games in pre-season and practice do not allow one to see skill, especially that of a rookie...


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Rashidi, if you say he was drafted 9 for a reason, let's wait for that. I don't want to pull a Portland and have our Jermaine O'Neal playing for another team...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah,but chances are hes gonna be Felton Spencer or Chris Mihm or something


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> how in the world do you know who has more pro potential,baxter or Sweetney??


What, do you think the only way to evaluate a player is if he plays an NBA game? There is no such thing as the NCAA, summer league, preseason, NBA PRACTICES, and common sense?

Where was Baxter drafted? Where was Sweetney drafted? From what has been seen of Baxter, he has the makings of a good role player off the bench. Sweetney on the other hand, is capable of at least being a decent starter. 

Is it possible that Baxter could be better than Mike Sweetney? Sure.
Is it possible that Baxter could be better than Darko? Sure.
Is it possible that Baxter one day might average 40 ppg? Sure.

Anything is possible. It doesn't mean that it's a likelyhood.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Unless you think lampe is the PF of the future


I already stated this.

Why am I higher on Lampe than Sweetney anyway?

1. Lampe was ranked higher than Sweetney in most pre-drafts. Lampe fell in the draft because of his contract, not because of a lack of ability. Had the Knicks known they were 100% guaranteed to get Lampe at #30, then they probably would have taken Jarvis Hayes, or a PG (Marcus Banks or Luke Ridnour). Had the Knicks known they were going to get Deke, they probably would have forgotten about Sweetney altogether since they'd know they'd have 3 PFs ahead of Sweets, and might take a chance on Lampe at 9 so they can develop him, and have him replace the latter 2 PFs since they'll both be gone for sure in 2 years. The draft was deep anyway, the Knicks could have gotten Jason Kapono, Luke Walton, or Sofoklis Schortantis at 30. We'll ignore the fact that they wasted #39 on Slavko instead of taking Zaur Pachulia for the moment.

2. Spoon, Othella, and Thomas will be long gone by the time Lampe is ready to play in the rotation. That will leave Dyess (assuming he's healthy), Sweetney, and Lampe at PF, that's if the team doesn't add another PF as a throw-in via trade or 2nd round pick or something. That will still make Lampe the 3rd best PF on the team. Trading Sweetney means Lampe would be the 2nd best PF on the team, the heir to McDyess, who would probably end up fighting for his starting job, since he'll be getting older and Lampe will be getting better. 



> Everyone keeps talking about how we should have drafted Amare last year..If we had he would not have made rookie of the year, he would not have made it off the bench..How are we supposed to evaluate our young talent when we don't even let them play? A few games in pre-season and practice do not allow one to see skill, especially that of a rookie...


Actually, Amare and Nene probably would have seen some time at CENTER last season. I find it hard to think that neither would have played, considering they'd be among the biggest players on the team.

Besides, Amare's RoY was a complete fluke. Everybody know the real RoY was Yao.



> Rashidi, if you say he was drafted 9 for a reason, let's wait for that. I don't want to pull a Portland and have our Jermaine O'Neal playing for another team...


He was drafted 9 because the choices were either him, or Nick Collison. Trading Lampe would be a more sensible comparision to trading Jermaine. Jermaine was drafted out of high school at 18, Lampe was drafted out of europe at 18. Sweetney doesn't have star potential. At best, he's a poor man's Elton Brand. It's a lot easier to predict 22 year olds than 18 year olds.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I also agree with trading Sweetney though, but hearing Lampe could play center.

Anyway, I can liive with sweetney or Thomas being traded...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I was not high on sweetney before the draft and I am not high on him now. But trading him before playing his is just plain stupid. You have to see his value in order to ascertain it. SO far we have done neither.


Only way we should trade sweetney is if we can nab a higher pick from his draft class, like say..... Chris Kaman or Dwayne Wade. Or for Caron Butler type of rookie who shows lots of promise but is getting buried in their own roster.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

"Where was Baxter drafted? Where was Sweetney drafted? From what has been seen of Baxter, he has the makings of a good role player off the bench. Sweetney on the other hand, is capable of at least being a decent starter. "

and you make this ridiculous statement by watching sweets play all of 2 minutes???

USE YOUR NOODLE


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Sweetney played 2 minutes in the preseason?

Sweetney never went to college?

Maybe you should use YOUR "noodle", instead of repeating yourself. I've already stated the many ways to evaluate talent. If such methods didn't exist, then why was Sweetney drafted in the lottery, and why was Baxter a late 2nd rounder? Perhaps you could actually explain that to me instead of repeating yourself again.



> Only way we should trade sweetney is if we can nab a higher pick from his draft class, like say..... Chris Kaman or Dwayne Wade. Or for Caron Butler type of rookie who shows lots of promise but is getting buried in their own roster.


But nobody in their right mind would trade down for Sweetney. Kaman is a center, the Clips have Brand, Wilcox, and Ely at PF. Wade has done very well for Miami at PG, and is will slide to SG when they finally trade Jones. They don't need another PF, they already have 2 rookies (Haslem and Beasley) in addition to Grant, Odom, Walker, and Wallace manning thr PF position.

Milwuakee needed a PG, that's why they drafted Ford. Same with Chcago, that's why they drafted Hinrich. Same with Cleveland, that's why they drafted Lebron. Bosh was clearly the 4th best player in the draft, that's why the Raptors took him 4th, and he's starting at center for them right now, not Power Forward.

That leaves Melo and Darko. Nuggets have a bunch of PFs including ex-Knick pick Nene, and Pistons drafted a future Olajuwon at center, they clearly don't need a PF since Darko is playing even less than Sweetney is.

So scratch that idea.

Also, Butler hasn't been buried in his own roster. He's been injured, and he's starting again now that he's fully recovered.

But speaking of buried in their own roster, that comment applies to Morris Peterson. Last year he was the starting SF, this year he is buried on the bench, although he is playing a little more now than before the Rose trade.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

if you are going to make the arguement "why was he drafted in the lottery",then you are just being ridiculous..


he was drafted in the lottery cause layden is an idiot....and if you think he showed ENUFF game in preseason to warrant being a lottery pick,you must be related to LAYDEN....

This is no different of your assessment of the Knicks and their stats when they have a .360 winning percentage..Now you are telling me a guy could be a decent starter when he gets no playing time and is stuck behind Clarence Weatherspoon and Othella harrington...CMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Former #9 picks

2003: Michael Sweetney
2002: Amare Stoudemire
2001: Rodney White
2000: Joel Pryzbilla
1999: Shawn Marion
1998: Dirk Nowitzki
1997: Tracy McGrady
1996: Samaki Walker
1995: Ed O'Bannon
1994: Eric Montross
1993: Rodney Rogers
1992: Clarence Weatherspoon
1991: Stacey Augmon
1990: Willie Burton

Some decent role players, some busts, and some stars.

It should be noted though, that all of the players that turned into stars were projects. McGrady, Dirk, Amare, Marion were projects. Sweetney isn't a project. Lampe however, is.

And in case you noticed, 9th overall is yet another reason Sweets draws more comparisons to Clarence Weatherspoon, than Elton Brand. The Knicks need a project more than an NBA ready guy because the Knicks are an NBA ready project. They are overstocked with NBA ready guys, and cannot help but to attempt to make the playoffs right now until 2007, which will be quite an exciting year in NY, since only a jabillion dollars will come off the cap. Sweetney will be about 25-26 by then, Lampe will be around 21-22. Sweetney will be peaking, Lampe will be blossoming. What do you think 2007 Knicks will need more?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you are GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!nice research...I wouldnt go so far as to say the knicks dont need an NBA ready guy....Ford,Kaman,Bosh,of course James and Melo are all players drafted ahead of him who would probably start..Except for kaman,but he would have played alot..The one guy who fills a need of ours that I think we should have drafted is Jarvis Hayes..

As for Sweetney,I would have never drafted him...I thinnk his athletic ability is limited,he was suprisingly weak in predraft workouts,and hes short for a power foward..Lampe has much more upside


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> if you are going to make the arguement "why was he drafted in the lottery",then you are just being ridiculous..


So who would have been a better choice at 9th? A PG that wouldn't get off the bench due to a glut? There weren't any centers left either, and centers that last that long usually end up being busts anyway



> he was drafted in the lottery cause layden is an idiot....and if you think he showed ENUFF game in preseason to warrant being a lottery pick,you must be related to LAYDEN....


Ok then genius, who would you have drafted 9th instead? Before you answer my rhetorical question (then again, I don't think I have to worry about you answering one of my questions, but nonetheless), it was a WELL KNOWN FACT that the 1-4 picks were going to be Lebron, Darko, Melo, and Bosh. It was a WELL KNOWN FACT that after the 4th pick, it didn't matter if you had the 5th pick or the 7th pick, the 9th pick or the 12th pick. There was a severe dropoff in talent level across the board compared to 1-4.



> This is no different of your assessment of the Knicks and their stats when they have a .360 winning percentage.


They are 5-2 against their own division. They have played a lot more powerhouses and contenders than most other teams, a point you seemingly have continually ignored. The Knicks have played more games against the west than most western teams, while battling injuries. 

The Kings have had a rather easy schedule in comparison, as have the Sonics, just to name a few. The Kings have played the Lakers zero times, compared to twice by the Knicks. Zero games against the Spurs. Zero games against the Mavericks. Zero games against the Hornets. One game against Indiana and Detroit, compared to two apiece by NY. 

Seattle meanwhile has only played a whopping 7 games vs the western conference thus far. They have played the Lakers zero times, the Kings zero times, the Spurs zero times, and the Mavericks zero times. The few teams they have faced are the Clippers twice, as well as the Blazers, Grizzlies, T'Wolves, Jazz, and Rockets. They are only 11-10, so where do you think they're going to go when they start playing the powerhouses the Knicks have played? Up in the standings? Check back with them in January when they play the Kings 3 times, Lakers 2 times, and meet the Spurs and Mavs once a piece.



> Now you are telling me a guy could be a decent starter when he gets no playing time and is stuck behind Clarence Weatherspoon and Othella harrington...CMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Last I checked, Spoon and Harrington were decent starters as well. You say Sweetney sucks because he can't beat Spoon or Harrington for a job (because veteran familiarity and dependability has NOTHING to do with it), as if no other player in the history of basketball has ever been buried in a depth chart before. In reality, this is a point I've covered multiple times, but one you've coyly decided to ignore, because hey, I don't know jack about basketball. I wonder just how often Rashidi's words of wisdom lay on deaf ears.

The Knicks could have taken Maciej Lampe, Nick Collison, Zarko Cabarparka, David West, or Brian Cook 9th, and guess what, *NONE of these guys would be playing over Spoon or Harrington either.* In fact, let's look at the rest of this draft.

In addition to the aforementioned PFs, Mickeal Pietrus, Marcus Banks, Luke Ridnour, Reece Gaines, Troy Bell, Dahntay Jones, Boris Diaw, Zoran Planinic, Travis Outlaw, Carlos Delfino, Ndudi Ebi, Kendrick Perkins, and Leandrihno Barbosa haven't exactly lit it up either. *That pretty much covers all the draft picks from 11 to 28.*

In fact, Josh Howard at 29th has gotten more playing time and accomplished more than all of those other rookies. Go figure. Jason Kapono was drafted 31st and was named the starting SF on his team earlier in the season.

It was a deep draft, but only in the sense that there were plenty of mediocre guys, not that many guys with a high level of talent. In other words, not that many guys who will be on top of a depth chart.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I like Sweetney and would gladly take him on the Mavericks.

I don't think we need him so it won't happen but he is rookie
and should not yet be compared to someone who has been in the
league for a number of years.

To whoever is saying that a guys draft spot is a good indication
of how good a pro he will be, I say not once you get past the
first 3-4 picks. Even those picks are a crap shoot. Several of
the top 15 picks will be busts and some of the bottom 15 will be
players (1st round).

Anyway Sweetney had something in college which almost always
translates well to the pros and that is rebounding. Many college
scorers can not take that ability to the pros but most good
college rebounders can rebound well in the pros. Sweetney may
not be as tall as you would like for a PF but he knows how to use
his width to make space and rebound the basketball.

Danny Forston is barely 6'8" and he is one of the best rebounders
in the league. He is a below the rim rebounder who uses his body
to make space. I believe that Sweetney could be like that only he
probably has a much better offensive game than Fortson.

Give the young guy some time and he may be a player.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't doubt that Sweetney is a good player. I don't want to trade him because I think he is bad, I want to trade him because he is not a good fit.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Trade-mania grips the NBA
By Chad Ford
NBA Insider



> Is the NBA in for the biggest in-season trading frenzy ever? The trade deadline isn't until Feb. 19, but in the space of three weeks we've had three major deals go down, two coaches fired and a lot more talk about player movement than I can ever remember at this stage in the season.
> 
> Six teams already have pulled the trigger on trades, and there doesn't seem to be an end in sight. Two weeks ago we talked about why that is -- parity, luxury-tax concerns and an unusual amount of rebuilding jobs in the works. Even teams that are winning (Boston, Memphis) don't seem hesitant to make
> something happen.
> ...


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Beat me to posting this...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't really agree with a lot of that post.

The nets are really going to get rid of Zoran so what Childs can start??

TRADING FOR VLADE?

That alone should tip you off that Ford is completely off his rocker.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

We already knew this from his Power Rankings.

A lot of his trades are borderline insanity. Like he says, the Kings SHOULD trade Divac, but they won't in a million years, so it's a moot point. What my question is, is why does he waste so much time writing about obscure yet interesting trades, instead of deals that actually WOULD have a chance at going down. Talk about churning your own rumor mill...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> We already knew this from his Power Rankings.
> 
> A lot of his trades are borderline insanity. Like he says, the Kings SHOULD trade Divac, but they won't in a million years, so it's a moot point. What my question is, is why does he waste so much time writing about obscure yet interesting trades, instead of deals that actually WOULD have a chance at going down. Talk about churning your own rumor mill...



Honsetly does he really think an ancient forward is what it takes to push the Grizz to the top... what a weird observation.

I am just real loathe to trade sweetney before I see what he can do at both forward spots, and how he approaches the game. Generally the players I like have an outstanding work ethic. From all accounts I have heard Sweetney has one, and I'd hate to give that up.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

not to be a knucklehead,but if sweetney has such a good work ethic,why does his body look like it does and why was he embarrisingly weak in the strength part of the workouts in pre draft workouts


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

After looking at Zach Randolph, I think Sweetney can become that type of player for us maybe see if Lampe could move to center.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Sweetney is undersized, Randolph is not.

Randolph also had more potential coming into the league, seeing as how he was only 19. Sweetney is older.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

from the little i have seen of sweetney,rashidi is dead right...

if sweets would play some more,we would have a much better idea...

this aint high school,aint college and it aint pre season...NBA..NO BOYS ALLOWED!!!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> not to be a knucklehead,but if sweetney has such a good work ethic,why does his body look like it does and why was he embarrisingly weak in the strength part of the workouts in pre draft workouts


He was weak in the predraft workouts. That is why I was so down on him.

At george town he was praised for his work ethic. His scouting profile touts him as a coaches dream because of this same work ethic.


As for being chunky I don't know the answer to that. 

Did you see him in the summer leagues? He really covered for Lampe and others whenever he was in. He really picked up the slack and gave a complete effort every time he touched the paint.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> After looking at Zach Randolph, I think Sweetney can become that type of player for us maybe see if Lampe could move to center.


Zach Randolph outweighs sweetney by about 20 pounds.

The guy is also an amazing low post scorer, he has moves in the paint that sweetney probably hasn't even seen.


Yet another reason it was ****ing stupid of us not to hire our best post player ever to become an assitant coach.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

That was then, this is now. In the summer leagues he should me more range than I thought he had. Also, he went to the free throw line more than any other player. Force feed him and Lampe some minutes, they play bad after a good 10 game span. Ya'll might be right on the time issue. But remember this, Frank WIlliams wasn't playing well until they gave him a sign of *consistent* playing time minutes...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Guys, Lampe is your future Power Forward, Sweetney is expendable and probably a bust which I've said from the second you all drafted him. He's never gonna be more than a bench guy. Lampe on the other hand could be something special but not if you try to stick him at Center where he does NOT belong.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lampes only 18,we CAN make him a center. Detroits trying to do the same with Darko,because in the future it doesnt look like theres gonna be any good centers left.


----------



## Swishy K (Feb 26, 2003)

Seattle could use a power forward right about now. And for whatever it's worth, it had been rumoured that they wanted to pick Sweetney if he fell to them. Personally I think Kurt Thomas would be better for them, but Seattle does have a glut in their backcourt, and both Brent Barry and Ronald Murray can play both guard positions. And with Ray Allen set to return tonight someone is expendable. They already have Ridnour and Antonio Daniels at the point. Possibilities?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Frank WIlliams wasn't playing well until they gave him a sign of consistent playing time minutes...


LMAO... you're still dreaming.

The Knicks haven't played since the Atlanta game. Since when does one game suddenly make him consistent?



> lampes only 18,we CAN make him a center. Detroits trying to do the same with Darko,because in the future it doesnt look like theres gonna be any good centers left.


I heavily disagree. Darko is being developed as a center because he has something Lampe does not. A POST GAME.

Putting Lampe in the paint does not take advantage of his perimeter skills. Making him a center turns him into Raef LaFrentz.


----------

